# My Hoarding Problem



## sfhschwinn (Feb 1, 2015)

Here are the first two pictures of my bicycle storage areas. This is a room in my basement. I then have two walls and the center of my garage lined with bikes and parts, another basement room full of just wheels, and the room below my grandmothers porch full of bikes. In this pictures all of the Schwinns make up my collection and the only ones missing from the picture are my 66' blue and 68' green deluxe stingrays, Columbia tandem, custom varsity, and my new style custom built chopper. Pictured left to right in case of anyone wondering 75' stingray, 66' rams horn, 75' fastback, 68' apple krate, 69' fastback, 63' Jag, now  has a 2 speed yellow auto hub, 62' 3 speed tiger, 68' varsity (behind Columbia) 49' Phantom and the 20  inch black bike with tank in front of the white cabinet is a 65' Behrens German bike that belonged to my friends dad and survived 5 feet of salt water in hurricane Sandy


View attachment 194500


These next three pics are my garage followed by 2 of my grandmother's house


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow you need to pull out what's going. It will help sell


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 1, 2015)

That's why I said everything is for sale except the schwinns just ask if you see something. I have  my garage  loaded with bikes and that's where I sell them and my phone has dozens of pictures so I can show people.  When I sell one I move another into it and so on.  The bikes against the wall all need work so that's why they are in the back. I have no where to move them to make selling easier.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 1, 2015)

raw gold!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 1, 2015)

We'll I can say this much you got me hands down on hoarding. You have Quite a collection. My eyes are strained out looking at them  lol.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 1, 2015)

sent a pm


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 1, 2015)

Presentation is everything when you're trying to sell something. just sayin'....


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 1, 2015)

Why not post this in the right spot ? For sale ads also need prices.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Lights, light brackets/mounts, men's pedals, a long spring men's seat. not good looking stuff no NOS required. P/M me


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 1, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Why not post this in the right spot ? For sale ads also need prices.




I did not really mean to be a for sale thread. There was a thread in this forum the other day about someone hoarding at an estate sale so I figured I would post pictures of my hoarding problem for fun. I put that the stuff was for sale as there may be something in the pictures that someone sees that I either may not get to post for a while in the sale section, or it may be something that I would not think to post here because I wouldn't think there would be a big demand for.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 1, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Presentation is everything when you're trying to sell something. just sayin'....




I know what you mean, wait until I post the other pictures of my garage tomorrow and then my grandmother's house in a few days! Wish I could organize my stuff better but until the summer when locals start coming to me for bikes again, especially the wonderful hipsters that love the vintage road bikes, I have no room to move anything and this is how I have to store my stuff, my collection in the front so they don't get damaged, and all the other stuff in the back.


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 1, 2015)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$:eek:


----------



## lance (Feb 1, 2015)

how much for the ramshead fastback? please contact me..


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 2, 2015)

lance said:


> how much for the ramshead fastback? please contact me..



 cant pm you because you don't have that privilege yet. It is not for sale. The Men's Schwinns including all the stingrays, middleweights, and phantom are NFS!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 2, 2015)

"Some hoarding in humans may be a form of an anxiety disorder such as obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD),_ *where the perceived importance of the hoarded items far exceeds their true value*_.[citation needed] Humans may lose the desire to throw away unneeded items because of a feeling of attachment to these items. In severe cases, houses belonging to such people may become a fire hazard (due to blocked exits and stacked papers) or a health hazard (due to vermin infestation, excreta and detritus from excessive pets, hoarded food and garbage or the risk of stacks of items collapsing on the occupants and blocking exit routes)"

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoarding

"The hobby of collecting includes *seeking, locating, acquiring, organizing, cataloging, displaying, storing, and maintaining whatever items are of interest to the individual collector. *The scope of collecting is unlimited: "If something exists, somebody somewhere collects them."[citation needed]

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collecting


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 2, 2015)

Don't think of it as hoarding. Call it a disorganized collection.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 2, 2015)

Denial is the foremost sign that the hoarding obsession has become a full blown addiction.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 4, 2015)

posted the rest of my hoard!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 4, 2015)

the difference is you can trade me your cash for anything in my collection


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 4, 2015)

*hoarding*

yes send some more pictures of bikes and parts thanks for putting thees on  from bicycle larry


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 4, 2015)

Hoarding? What step is it? I thought I was collecting then I was called a hoarder and I think now i have an addiction.  Well what comes next? So confused I only wanted 1 bike!


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 4, 2015)

I bought a house just for a Portion of my bike collection..............
     I don't even live there or have a bed in it or furniture.
     Just bikes AND an alarm system.
      OH and it's heated.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 4, 2015)

What step is that?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Disease !*

A severe case of delta disease


----------



## sam (Feb 5, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> I bought a house just for a Portion of my bike collection..............
> I don't even live there or have a bed in it or furniture.
> Just bikes AND an alarm system.
> OH and it's heated.




Just one house?


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 5, 2015)

you mave a reel nice collection of lights rustystone thanks so much for putting thees on from bicycle larry


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 7, 2015)

Someone should sticky this thread as a "See, someone has way more bikes than me" for Wives, family members, Code Enforcement officers....


----------



## Stanley (Feb 8, 2015)

Any Shelby stuff?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 8, 2015)

Stanley said:


> Any Shelby stuff?



No Shelby stuff but with all the stuff I have parted because I have gotten lots of rusty bikes or repainted stuff from the scrap yard, who knows maybe I have a part or two and don't know it!. Around here where I am I have a lot of Schwinns and they are the most common. Besides that its all vintage road bikes and woman's stuff.


----------



## ratcycle (Feb 9, 2015)

Do u got any skip tooth bikes or parts, rat traps, bee hive springer or a Shelby/ Hiawatha double spring fork?


----------



## rdgrcas (Feb 15, 2015)

Any gt dyno roadster stuff?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 15, 2015)

rdgrcas said:


> Any gt dyno roadster stuff?



 I have a 5 year old gt bmx in red email me at sfh21293@gmail.com Bike was never used since it was bought it sat on a ceiling in a garage


----------



## zedsn (Feb 15, 2015)

No offence but seeing all your stuff I don't feel so bad about my stuff.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 15, 2015)

zedsn said:


> No offence but seeing all your stuff I don't feel so bad about my stuff.



None Taken! I am in such a mess here and need to sell all of the bikes and parts I have except the ones I am keeping as I graduate from college in a year. I have devoted myself to this hobby as a full time job the past 6 years selling and repairing bikes to people in my community. 
There are a few shops located about 2 or more miles from me but after dealing with all of those shops though they have been in business for over 20 years each, I can run circles around them with all my knowledge and skills as well as my lower prices for both repairs and bikes. Most of these shops will just tell customers buy new and they will throw out anything old; meanwhile I use both new and used parts, and if something is broken or rare, I have learned to improvise and if needed customize parts.   I feel that many shops rip people off and by being honest and upfront with everyone that has bought something from me, I have been able to build and maintain a massive empire and while I would have loved to own a real shop and do that for the rest of my life, it would be unable to pay the bills and fulfill many of the things I want to do in life. However, one day when I retire or by a miracle win the lotto, I will open an actual shop. I know I am rambling but felt a short story was needed to explain why I have all this stuff.


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2015)

It is always hard to let go of things but once you sell off some things it gets easier and easier.


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Feb 20, 2015)

Interested in a Prewar Crossbrace Handlebars and Long Spring Seat. Anything available?


----------



## kirk thomas (Feb 21, 2015)

I also live in New York maybe I can come buy some of your lights. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## classic rides with style (Nov 11, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> Here are the first two pictures of my bicycle storage areas. This is a room in my basement. I then have two walls and the center of my garage lined with bikes and parts, another basement room full of just wheels, and the room below my grandmothers porch full of bikes. In this pictures all of the Schwinns make up my collection and the only ones missing from the picture are my 66' blue and 68' green deluxe stingrays, Columbia tandem, custom varsity, and my new style custom built chopper. Pictured left to right in case of anyone wondering 75' stingray, 66' rams horn, 75' fastback, 68' apple krate, 69' fastback, 63' Jag, now  has a 2 speed yellow auto hub, 62' 3 speed tiger, 68' varsity (behind Columbia) 49' Phantom and the 20  inch black bike with tank in front of the white cabinet is a 65' Behrens German bike that belonged to my friends dad and survived 5 feet of salt water in hurricane SandyView attachment 194501View attachment 194500View attachment 194499
> These next three pics are my garage followed by 2 of my grandmother's houseView attachment 195021View attachment 195022View attachment 195023View attachment 195024View attachment 195025



Hey I like what u have can u give me a call or text me I would like to buy some parts and frames of old bikes u have so text me at 216 744 0467 I'll be waiting for u r text


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 13, 2016)

I have seen worse. You definitely have a problem. Admitting you have a problem is the first step. Excessive compulsive disorder is hard to overcome but it can be done. Admitting to one self that you don't need to collect everything is important. Start by throwing out all the junky bicycle that have little value. Decide on what you really want to collect. No one can cure you but you.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2016)

I had to get something out of the bike area the other day and it was a pain because of all the bikes.  Plain and simple, I do not have the room to store all of these bikes.  I'm so down on it that I posted on Facebook this afternoon some of the bike that I would part with if a offer came through that was too good to pass on.  I love them all but is really bad to have this many and not being able to give them the attention they need and deserve being a part of our history.


----------

